# New Coyote Rifle on the way soon.



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Well I finally did it. I broke down and order a new AR15 .223.

A couple weeks ago I phoned Dedicated Technology in Bemidji Minnesota to talk to Mike Milli. My plan was to order an Olympic Arms K8 Targetmaster, but Mike didn't have any on hand and said he wasn't sure when he could get any due to Olympic Arms was not shipping much due to their trying to fulfill their military contracts.

Mike asked how set I was on an Olympic, and my reply was he should tell me as he is the guy that has built AR's for over 15 years. Mike then told me he could get me an AR that would be all but identical to the Olympic K8, but that it would be a DPMS. Mike went on to say that he had obtained some DPMS Panther Bull 20 Barreled Uppers. Mike described the DPMS Panther Bull 20 as a Flat Top Upper Receiver with a 20" Stainless-Steel (1 in 9" Twist) Bull Barrel. Mike went on to say that these Barrels are also Fluted and the Sling Swivel Stud is already installed in the Free Float Tube (two options I would have added to the Olympic K8).

As soon as Mike gets in the shipment of Lowers he has been waiting for he is going to put my AR together. I was told approximate 4 to 6 weeks (a couple weeks ago). I am like a kid awaiting Christmas. I have wanted an AR for a long time, but just never took the plunge (well until now that is).

While I have been waiting for my AR to be completed I have ordered some other parts-n-pieces I need to finish this project.

First up I ordered a Swift Premier SRP 6x18x44mm AO MilDot Rifle Scope. I keep hearing good things about the Swift Premiers, and have a couple buddies locally that have Swift Premiers Rifle Scopes that just love them. I then ordered a pair of Yankee Hill Machine Co. Mini Risers to attach to the AR's Flat Top to raise it 1/2" so I can use the Weaver 1" High 4x4 Scope Rings I have on hand to get the scope the right height above the stocks comb. I then needed magazines. For these C Products Magazines come highly recommended to me so I placed an order for 5 C Products 20 round magazines with the new Gen II MagPul Anti Tilt Followers and Chrome Silicon Springs.

Now I just need to be patient until everything arrives, and then the fun can begin so I can get ready for next fall-n-winters Coyote season.

Larry


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi Handgunner,

Sounds like fun. :beer: Please let us know what you get as far as accuracy once you put it all together. :sniper: Thanks.


----------



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey there,
How are things going, do you remember me, I had a Olympic AR that you were interested in a while back, I got rid of it and ended up getting a DPMS Lo-Pro Classis, there are really nice units, I would have recommended you get one, but it sounds like you have yours on the way. Maybe we should get togther and go yote hunting, let me know where and when and I will get a SD licence, and meet you down there. ALso do you know of any areas that are profitable to go hunting for Fox, Coyote, etc in NE area of ND? You can call me at 701-403-0547 if you like.
Thanks
Rob


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Yep I remember. I really miss that Ruger .223 I got rid of but getting this DPMS AR hopefully will put that to rest. I received the Upper Wednesday, but Mike hasn't received the Lowers as yet. I am hoping it will be any day now.

A year or so I heard of lots of Coyotes in the Sand Hills northwest of Hankinson. I haven't been up in that area for years so have no first hand experience I guess.

Larry


----------



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

know of any places in south dakota?


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Yep I do. In fact later on this fall I have an invite to do some calling up in the Sisseton Hills north of Sica Hollow State Park. The land owner says there are lots and lots of Coyotes on their property. I haven't even had the opportunity to get over there and do any scouting as yet, but hope to before the summer is over.

Well part of my DPMS arrived. Mike had the Upper all finished up and it just happened that my City Finance Officer was going to Bemidji, so Tom took my Contender (that I traded to Mike) up to Bemidji and brought home the Upper.










In addition my Yankee Hill Machine Co. Mini Risers arrived last week. I promptly mounted them on the Flat Top Upper and then attached the Weaver 1" High 4x4 Scope Rings to the Mini Risers.










Man these Mini Risers a the real deal. They attach with 2 Hex Head Cap Screws, and it appears as it is going to be a secure mounting system. I went with the Mini Risers so I could use the Rings I had on hand without having to buy super high scope rings.

I am still waiting for my C Products Magazines to arrive, as well as the completed lower.

Hopefully within the next couple weeks everything arrives and I can get to shooting.

Larry


----------

